# How does Junghans compare?



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i have never seen a junghans in person. how does the quality compare to other german and swiss brands? similar to longines or hamilton? 

is it a "true" german brand? i have read about there history, but wonder if they are still made in germany. any happy owners, please report.

thanks.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Junghans is known for the radio controlled quartz watches and the Max Bill designed watches.
Some nice vintage watches have been shown here. I think a comparison will be difficult unless
you can narrow your question to some particular models. I expect you are aware there are
presently no LF radio correction signals broadcast in the equatorial regions. Are you thinking
of buying a Junghans? It appears _The Timekeeper_ is a Junghans dealer. Perhaps you could
visit and tell us what you see there. You might even take your camera along.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

TK-421 said:


> i have never seen a junghans in person. how does the quality compare to other german and swiss brands? similar to longines or hamilton?
> 
> is it a "true" german brand? i have read about there history, but wonder if they are still made in germany. any happy owners, please report.
> 
> thanks.


In 2008 Junghans sailed through troubled waters and had to apply for protection against its creditors in Germany (what we call an "Insolvenzantrag").

There has been a good and informative post by John F which you might find interesting to read, just use the search function (which btw will lead you to about 100 other posts of happy Junghans owners)

The reason for applying for portection was that the parent company, Egana-Goldpfeil, was in financial difficulties, and the company has been told by Egana-Goldpfeil that it is basically on its own, financially.

However Junghans found some investors (father and son) in Schwenningen where the Junghans premises are to be found and yes it is still a German enterprise.

Currently there are two lines:

- Junghans (contemporary quartz and mechanical watches for reasonable prices including the Max Bill range of mechanical timepieces ("Bauhaus")

- Erhard Junghans: Fine timepieces and limited editions.

And Junghans proved that they are still capable to produce a movement in-house










So the Junghans Attaché and Max Bill lines can easily compete with Longines or Hamilton.

Some Erhard Junghans models however play in another league.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

That movement looks amazing but sadly the Erhard Junghans 1 is completely out of my league


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Haf said:


> That movement looks amazing but sadly the Erhard Junghans 1 is completely out of my league


Yep, however I wanted to make sure that Junghans can easily compete with Longines and Hamilton and is capable of developing such a beautiful movement. Haven't seen that from Longines and Hamilton :-d


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I have a Max Bill 38mm automatic classic without the numbers on the face model. I love the watch and view it differently from the mass produced Hamiltons and Longines. I have never seen a Max Bill for sale except for at the MOMA in New York and I have never seen one on anybody elses wrist. The watch keeps time to chronometer standards and it is such so classic, simple and functional in design. The watch is finished well. Some people complain about the strap bit I feel it compliments the utilitarian design of the watch.

Quality wise, similiar to a Hamilton or Longines. Design wise, in a class all of it's own.


----------



## lecorbusier (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Max Bill as well. The watch keeps time very well and sometimes I find myself wearing it for the entire week. It does not wind very far (that's the auto model)--certainly not even 40 turns by any ETA-based automovement. I have changed the original strap to a more rugged and durable strap. The crystal scratches pretty easily so a higher end longines with sapphire glass is probably more durable in that department. I have quite a few watches and none of them have aroused more curiosity and compliments than this max bill. In fact I have seen people staring at it on trains and conference rooms!









By null at 2009-03-07


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

they are really nice looking watches. my OP was about automatics, sorry i did not clarify. can any germans elaborate on the junghan's reputation in germany? are they viewed as a common watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

TK-421 said:


> they are really nice looking watches. my OP was about automatics, sorry i did not clarify. can any germans elaborate on the junghan's reputation in germany? are they viewed as a common watch?


I already did. I am German. I think Junghans sell a lot of Max Bill in Germany and the Mega line sell like hot cakes. Junghans never vanished from the market and is very well known, "common" though.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

you did not answer in your first post about the reputation in germany. you answered the questions about quality. i was asking about their reputation in germany. for example "buick" cars in america are seen as more of an older persons vehicle. in china they are young and hip. so i was asking if junghans is viewed as common in germany. that you answered in your second post, saying they are common. thanks.



stuffler said:


> I already did. I am German. I think Junghans sell a lot of Max Bill in Germany and the Mega line sell like hot cakes. Junghans never vanished from the market and is very well known, "common" though.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Very common


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

why does former VP of the USA dick cheney have a german flag on his sport coat? why is he giving der papst a watch? is that a junkers, graf zeppelin, or aristo that he is giving him?:-d



stuffler said:


> Very common


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a Junghans Attaché and it is not Dick Cheney, it is not even a US citizen.


----------

